# changing hydraulic fluid in western plow



## hankhill

how do I do this? I have a 8ft western unimount and would like to change the hydraulic fluid in it, this is my first snowplow, thanks everyone


----------



## PeterG

I would like to know too. Thank You.


----------



## ajman21

there should be a drain plug just like changing the oil on a car and then refill. simple as that


----------



## Rc2505

The drain plug will change the oil in the pump and resevior, but not in the cylinders, or the hoses. You should be able to go to the Western website, and download a user manual from there. It will tell you step by step how to do it.


----------



## no lead

take the motor off. suck the oil out. pull the pump out and clean everything with brake cleaner. blow the filter clean with air. compress the lift cylinder all the way down. clean the inside the best you can.

take a floor jack and lift the blade up. remove the hoses from the pump and put in a bucket. angle the plow 4 times stop to stop. hook the hoses back up. put the pump back in and then fill with blue fluid. use atf if you must. fill to the top. put the motor back on and tighten.

drop the jack and put it away. now angle the plow back and forth about 6 times. now lift the plow and angle some more. the air will come out. no need to bleed anything. go plow.

western part # 49276 comes with a new gasket, o ring for the bottom of the pump, new filter and 2 new bolts for the pump.

good luck guys.it easy.


----------



## 7_below

Old thread but just curios. I've been changing the fluid every fall. Is that overkill or can I go every other season?


----------



## R3Dside

My plows pump says "Change Fluid Annually"
Im new w/ a new (used) plow and never had a plow before, Im changing the fluid tomorrow, I hope its not too hard. I'll see how bad it is when it get everything apart.


----------

